# Neighbor's mini attacked by a pit today



## MaizieFrosty

Today my neighbor's baby mini poodle was attacked by a pit 

I was about to cut my dad's hair in our courtyard when I heard the most horrendous sounds ever. I thought a dog or child was hit by a car. I ran out to investigate. I found my neighbor friend with her two mini poodles standing in front of my next door neighbor's house, and her hands were covered in blood. A young woman was yelling at her to get off of her property, while she and another young woman were immediately putting a Chi mix and pit back in the house. 

My friend was simply walking her two dogs on leash on the street and the pit and Chi charged and the pit attacked her 4 mo. old puppy. The puppy was making some weird motions with his mouth and was out of it. I said we needed to get to a vet right away. I called the ER vet and told them we were on the way. The puppy was making crackling sounds like the lungs had collapsed, and his gums were gray. They took him in calmly, but rapidly, and got him properly assessed.

His lungs were completely punctured and full of contusions. Thank God he has no broken bones or major cuts on his body. The vet thinks his prognosis is excellent. He is in an oxygen chamber and getting fluids and other supportive care for a few days. 

Please pray or send positive thoughts for him! He is literally the most adorable and sweet apricot mini poodle I've ever seen. His name is Jerry. 

His vet bills are estimated between $4,500 and $6,600. Quite a liability for the owner of the pit.


----------



## Dogs4Life

I hope that sweet little puppy ends up being okay, and I really hope the owner of that pit ends up having to pay the vet bill expenses. The pit needs to be put down, and the chi needs to be removed from the owner, since it sounds like the chi also is out of control.


----------



## Muggles

So scary! I hope Jerry is okay.


----------



## Mfmst

This makes me sick. Poor little puppy and human owners. Brand new, and already traumatized. Ditto the humans! If folks love the breed so much they need to have a big liability insurance policy, train those loaded weapons and keep them off the street. Thanks for stepping into the breach.


----------



## Skylar

OMG, this is so devastating and scary to read. I hope the poor puppy is okay and not physically or psychologically damaged from this traumatic attack. I also hope the Pitt bull’s owner pays for the vet bills and puts this dog to sleep.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Yes, the saddest thing is this poodle mom is like one of us--she is the most responsible owner and has so carefully raised this baby to only have good experiences, and now this :angry: It's just infuriating that this can happen.


----------



## Dechi

This is awful and so scary ! I hope the puppy recovers fast and doesn’t have trauma from this attack.

I hope the pitpul gets euthanized, and that his owner understands what she’s done by choosing such a breed. And I hope she pays every cent of the vet bill.

When will people understand that these dogs should not be kept as pets ? :-(


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh Gawd! How very sad. I hope the little poodlen will recover like the vet thinks he will. That is just so terribly irresponsible of the owners. They need to really be held accountable. I sure hope the little pup will be able to recover also emotionally. What a toll that can take. I don't like dogs that attack other dogs as if they're prey or for any reason. And I dislike their owners even more. And it's weird that this just happened to happen right after talking about pit bulls and how hated they are. Truthfully, if I see one and I'm walking my poodles, (I've only seen them on leashes) I still pick up my dogs and cross the street. I am also extremely cautious if I see any bigger dog in my path. I either cross the road ahead of time or pick them up, watching very closely. My breeder use to tell me at dogs shows when I'd walk past any bigger dog, "Pick him up!" My heart goes out to your neighbor. Hope the little pup will recover.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

> I hope the pitpul gets euthanized, and that his owner understands what she’s done by choosing such a breed. And I hope she pays every cent of the vet bill.


The problem is not _everyone_ who owns such a type of breed has any problem with their dog. I've known several that were really nice, sweet dogs and that's why it's not black and white to me, across the board of this type of dog. 

I would want the woman to understand what she's done by letting go of the leash. Or by not keeping a muzzle on her dog if he's shown aggression before toward other dogs. She should definitely be seriously punished and have to pay. I think besides the vet bills, the woman needs to be sued to pay for behavioral help for this woman and her dog and anything else the judge would see that would be fair.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This is devastating!! How terrible for that little babe and his owner. My heart breaks for them ?


----------



## jojogal001

This is so awful and scary to read. What happened is my worst nightmare for my little ones. I agree the pit should be put down. I bet the poodle mom will have to Sue the pit woman for the vet bills. People like that like to build up a story to justify their dog’s behavior. They just don’t see how dangerous their dog is. 

Was he taken away by animal control today? Here, when a dog bites a person or attacks a pet, animal control picks them right up and does a 10 day quarantine. The owners then have to get attorneys and go before a judge to determine what happens to the attacking dog. I really hope the poodle mom gets justice for what happened to her baby. 

I’ll definitely pray for the little one and mom. They are both really traumatized I’m sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty

*Update!*

Jerry is doing much better!! And, the mother of the pit owner is going to pay the vet bill in full. I'm not sure if she's doing anything extra, as it is between my neighbor and her. 



Poodlebeguiled said:


> *I would want the woman to understand what she's done by letting go of the leash.* Or by not keeping a muzzle on her dog if he's shown aggression before toward other dogs. She should definitely be seriously punished and have to pay. I think besides the vet bills, the woman needs to be sued to pay for behavioral help for this woman and her dog and anything else the judge would see that would be fair.


The pit was not on a leash! It was just free roaming on my next door neighbor's property! It could have attacked Zooey if I had decided to walk her this morning on leash! 

I 100% agree that the woman should pay for counseling and behavioral help for the dog on top of the vet bill.



jojogal001 said:


> This is so awful and scary to read. What happened is my worst nightmare for my little ones. I agree the pit should be put down. I bet the poodle mom will have to Sue the pit woman for the vet bills. People like that like to build up a story to justify their dog’s behavior. They just don’t see how dangerous their dog is.
> 
> Was he taken away by animal control today? Here, when a dog bites a person or attacks a pet, animal control picks them right up and does a 10 day quarantine. The owners then have to get attorneys and go before a judge to determine what happens to the attacking dog. I really hope the poodle mom gets justice for what happened to her baby.
> 
> I’ll definitely pray for the little one and mom. They are both really traumatized I’m sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jojo, I hope the pit was taken away, but I have a sinking feeling that the young girl owner took him back to So Cal, where she lives, to escape him being quarantined. But, I'm not sure. I'll let you know if I get an update on that. And I also completely agree the dog _should be_ destroyed.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh wow! She could have avoided this had she kept the dog muzzled and/or on a leash. How very negligent and so awful.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh wow! She could have avoided this had she kept the dog muzzled and/or on a leash. How very negligent and so awful.


Yeah, I'd say the dog should not be alive, but if it is, it should be leashed at all times (even with the muzzle, it could have charged the poor baby pup).


----------



## Rose n Poos

Thanks for the update on little Jerrypup. I hope his recovery and his family's is soon and full. What a traumatic thing to go thru, for all of you. How lucky that you were there to take charge for them.

It's good to know that the owners mother will step in and at least cover the medical bills, but why not her daughter? You mentioned she's young. Is she a minor? The legal owner of the attacking dog? 

This was a lethal attack, the dog should be declared dangerous legally, if that's possible in your area. The public, wherever she and the dog are, have the right to know of the danger. Surely animal control or the police have some authority?

This is a fear that surfaces every time I see an owner being dragged along by their large, agitated dogs (why are there always two?).


----------



## Moni

One of my worst nightmares as well! I am so sorry this happened in your neighborhood. Please don't walk passed that house ever again - the likelihood of this happening again is so huge! It happens so fast and I nearly escaped this very scenario several times by now. It is always with my dogs on leash and the pits just charging (one time it was an American Bulldog = pit on steroids about 80 pounds worth). That last time could have ended with me in the hospital since I was a menacing loon stomping and screaming and stepping between the pair of charging American Bulldogs and my dogs on a public trail that neighbored their unfenced property. For some reason I was scary enough that both of them stopped and backed off - circling us for what felt like an hour (but was probably only 15 minutes). Some of the scariest minutes of my life. I did this while holding on to two dogs (100 pounds between them) One rearing to defend me - the other cowing and shaking for fear (since he had been attacked before). If I had not acted the way I did - I am 100% certain someone would have died - probably my Dalmatian at the mercy of those two attacking dogs. The owner ran out of her house - which made the older dog stop harassing us - the other one could not be recalled (for an hour) and went from circling us to attacking a jogger.. to then attacking us again when we had to pass the house again to get back to our car. Horrible day all around but we all survived so maybe good day! This sure brings back the memories...


----------



## Mufar42

Oh MF how awful. The is so traumatizing for the poodle and the owner. I don't like the you heard someone yelling get off my property...as I bet the owner of the pitt must have said that to set herself up against a law suite. I think every owner of a pitt should need a special license to own them along with liability insurance. Now I pet sit for two and they are human sweet but I don't trust totally trust and I will not walk them for the owner. What I don't understand is if one owns a dog why let it off leash in your front yard ever?? I do have another neighbor that was up to 4 dogs and the big pitt (who is all pitt) is often off leash on their front yard, though supervised. They say he is sweet and well trained...I don't walk now because of it. It only take 1x and you can never be sure of what triggers a dog (any dog) to bite or even to just run toward another. I hope the little poodle will be ok and the owner too and I would have a police report made immediately.


----------



## Newport

This is so sad. Thank you, MF, for being there and helping to move things along in the right direction. Dog attacks are so traumatizing, I have no doubt poor Jerry made it to veterinary care faster with your direction and clear thinking. I hope Jerry's owner has the resources to fully pursue justice. My heart goes out to both of them.

This should NEVER have happened. It is a crime. 

Am I correct in understanding that the dog does not actually live in the neighborhood, but was visiting a relative's house? You will have no way of knowing if the dog ever returns. The next few weeks are probably your last to be able to walk your dogs and feel pretty certain that the dog is not next door. I'd be worried over Thanksgiving/Christmas that it would come back for a visit. Also, after about 6 months people "get over" the fact that their dog attacked another and begin their old ways again. It is human nature. This is why I'm convinced that pursuing justice as fully as resources allow is the best path for peace of mind.

Guess what I would do if my toy poodle mix or my pug got out of the house and injured my neighbor's puppy to this extent? I would euthanize them. (And pay vet bills, apologize to my neighbor, etc.) THAT is what a proper response looks like. Not spiriting the dog away to another location and paying vet bills. That is a half-assed response that does not take full responsibility.


[apologies to Navy and Spanky, who have never threatened anyone's life]


----------



## lily cd re

How horrible! Additionally to liability insurance I think that people who rescue bully breed dogs should have to take a handling class to be able to adopt.


MF I am sure you know how at risk both the owner and the puppy are at risk for PTSD, I hope you will be able to get them to seek help from professionals.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Rose n Poos said:


> It's good to know that the owners mother will step in and at least cover the medical bills, but why not her daughter? You mentioned she's young. Is she a minor? The legal owner of the attacking dog?
> 
> This was a lethal attack, the dog should be declared dangerous legally, if that's possible in your area. The public, wherever she and the dog are, have the right to know of the danger. Surely animal control or the police have some authority?
> 
> This is a fear that surfaces every time I see an owner being dragged along by their large, agitated dogs (why are there always two?).


Rose, I would guestimate that the owner was around 20--definitely not capable of paying the vet bill. That is why when I was that age, I didn't have a dog. I had to wait until I was in my 30s and responsible enough and financially stable enough to own one. But you know, millennials. Entitled. Not all of them of course, but as a generation. 



Moni said:


> I am 100% certain someone would have died - probably my Dalmatian at the mercy of those two attacking dogs. The owner ran out of her house - which made the older dog stop harassing us - the other one could not be recalled (for an hour) and went from circling us to attacking a jogger.. to then attacking us again when we had to pass the house again to get back to our car. Horrible day all around but we all survived so maybe good day! This sure brings back the memories...


Moni, that is so horrifying! It truly sounds like a scary horror film. I'm so sorry that happened to you and your dogs. Thank God you were all okay!!!



Mufar42 said:


> I don't like the you heard someone yelling get off my property...as I bet the owner of the pitt must have said that to set herself up against a law suite. I think every owner of a pitt should need a special license to own them along with liability insurance.
> 
> I hope the little poodle will be ok and the owner too and I would have a police report made immediately.


I was disgusted by the "Get off my property!" Especially since this is a young woman of the girlfriend who lives with the owner of the property. And yes, if people are going to be dumb enough to own these dogs, they def. need liability insurance.

I called the police from the ER vet's office and was transferred to animal control. They asked for my neighbor's contact info and the address of the attack, and they were to follow up with her. It is out of my hands, as the incident did not involve me or my dogs. 



Newport said:


> Am I correct in understanding that the dog does not actually live in the neighborhood, but was visiting a relative's house? You will have no way of knowing if the dog ever returns.


Yes, you are correct. My dad and I are going to talk to the owner of the house and ensure that the dog either does not come visit ever again or is properly secured. Maybe I should buy a break stick also? Or a gun? If I want to go walking my dogs in my neighborhood.



lily cd re said:


> How horrible! Additionally to liability insurance I think that people who rescue bully breed dogs should have to take a handling class to be able to adopt.
> 
> MF I am sure you know how at risk both the owner and the puppy are at risk for PTSD, I hope you will be able to get them to seek help from professionals.


Absolutely they should have to take a class on top of getting liability insurance. And maybe a mental status exam on why they would get a pit. 

Yes, I will give my neighbor friend referrals if she needs them.


----------



## Viking Queen

What a horror show! I have had Iris attacked 3 times during her life and am grateful that her wounds were not terribly serious.

Your neighbor with the poodle is very lucky that you stepped in to help and rush her pup to the vet. It is so hard to think straight during or immediately following such attacks.

We happened to be taking obedience classes when Iris was first attacked so the trainer of the class was most helpful in desensitizing Iris and getting her past her fear of dogs.

I carry a handgun, but do not recommend doing this unless you are very very well trained and completely understand how laws apply in your area. In Colorado I can shoot an attacking dog to protect myself or another human but can not shoot an attacking dog to protect my dog or another dog....they are considered property and not entitled to be defended with lethal force......unless, the dog attacks your dog then turns on a human, then it is " Officer officer, it attacked my dog then it came at me and tried to attack me!" Know your laws and be well trained. 

We have other perils, Lions, Coyotes and Bears, Oh, My! That is why I carry when I am walking the dog....well, then, there are pit bulls too.

Animal control suggests carrying a 3 ft length of broom handle, with a wrist loop attached, and start swinging if attacked. Or, get a cattle prod, they are long and work rather like a stun gun, but they put distance between you and the attacking animal. You just poke the offender with the end of the prod and they get a substantial shock. Farm and ranch stores carry them.

I am so very glad that this wee little poodle is doing better and that someone will foot the bill for the owner. It is just so unnecessary for things like this to ever happen. It makes me so angry, and very sad for the victims and their humans. Thank you for stepping in to help this lady and her little friend.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Oh VQ, poor Iris  I'm glad it was never a super serious attack. 

I'll have to see how much a cattle prod weighs, and also I would definitely make sure to be VERY educated if I decide to carry a handgun. But, it's been on my mind to get trained for several years now, since California has decided to let criminal felons back on the street.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I was googling cattle prods and found this video. Watch if you can stomach. Pit bulls don't have locking jaws my a**. I think the gun is one's best bet. 

https://www.mrpitbull.com/dog-fight.html

Just got an update on baby Jerry--he is still in the oxygen tent, but he is stable. His respirations are in the 60s and need to come back to the normal range of 20s to 40s.


----------



## SamieNorman

This makes me sick to my stomach. That poor baby. I hope your neighbor calls animal control and shares her works with the neighbors. That is absolutely disgusting, especially then telling her to get off their property?? Sidewalks are property of the city.

I pray for the dogs safe recovery. That pit needs to be put down after doing something like that. Or put into rehab and serious training!!!! The Chi needs to be evaluated as well. 

That neighbor needs to take our her checkbook and give your friend money for what her dogs did!!!


----------



## jojogal001

This all just brings tears to my eyes now that my anger has abated. Poor little puppy Jerry still in an oxygen tent. I’m sure it’s all so frightening for him. I’m sure they are keeping him well medicated for pain. And the mom...! I know how I’d feel: I know how it felt when Zeke was sick and injured at the same time, but that was all NOTHING compared to this. If I could travel there on a plane with a gun I’d surely kill the beast myself. Screw animal control. Poor mom. I bet she hasn’t gotten any sleep yet, and it may be a long time before she does. You can’t just unsee something like that. Still praying for her and baby Jerry. Please let her know we all care about her and anxiously await updates on both their condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

The problem with a cattle prod I can imagine is that if the dog is touching your dog, your dog will get shocked too. But I guess that's better than the alternative. A gun too...you'd have to be very close...touching and quick because in a fight, it's so fast and they're moving around...you could shoot your own dog if he moves on the last split of a second. I didn't watch the video because I'm not in the mood for over the top disturbing stuff. But though they latch on and are tough as nails and powerful beyond belief and don't let go because of that terrier don't stop mentality, their jaws do not physically have the anatomical ability to click into some kind of locking position. That is a myth. But they are terrier-tenacious to put it mildly.

My son once stopped a dog fight on my property near the gravel road when we lived in Idaho by shooting his gun that he wore in his holster into the air. That spooked the offending dog and they broke it up. Not sure it would be enough for a pit bull or not. 

I wonder if she reported this to animal control. Someone ought to. It is a crime I would think and something needs to be done. People shouldn't have to live in fear that some irresponsible idiot's dog will come out and attack their dog or them, regardless of breed. 

Like I said in another thread, one of my neighbor's friend's young girl (I think 8 or 10) had her face bitten *off*...literally, including her lip...flew across onto the lawn! That dog was a dachshund! That isn't the first I've heard of that breed being vicious and biting either. Of course, I've met some darling ones too.


----------



## Mfmst

My Scottie shook off his numerous attacks, faster than my husband did after his encounter with those pit bulls. Thank goodness Charlie never required an oxygen tent, just stitches. Poor little Jerry! Really shady for the owner to slink away without inquiring after Jerry and giving a heartfelt apology. I know the homeowner is paying the vet bills, but that was classless and cowardly of the pit’s owner.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

jojogal001 said:


> This all just brings tears to my eyes now that my anger has abated. Poor little puppy Jerry still in an oxygen tent. I’m sure it’s all so frightening for him. I’m sure they are keeping him well medicated for pain. And the mom...! I know how I’d feel: I know how it felt when Zeke was sick and injured at the same time, but that was all NOTHING compared to this. If I could travel there on a plane with a gun I’d surely kill the beast myself. Screw animal control. Poor mom. I bet she hasn’t gotten any sleep yet, and it may be a long time before she does. You can’t just unsee something like that. Still praying for her and baby Jerry. Please let her know we all care about her and anxiously await updates on both their condition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, jojo--I will pass on everyone's good wishes :love2: 



Poodlebeguiled said:


> their jaws do not physically have the anatomical ability to click into some kind of locking position. That is a myth. But they are terrier-tenacious to put it mildly.


Semantics. Pits latch on and do not let go, which to me IS a locked jaw! 



Mfmst said:


> My Scottie shook off his numerous attacks, faster than my husband did after his encounter with those pit bulls. Thank goodness Charlie never required an oxygen tent, just stitches. Poor little Jerry! Really shady for the owner to slink away without inquiring after Jerry and giving a heartfelt apology. I know the homeowner is paying the vet bills, but that was classless and cowardly of the pit’s owner.


Aww, I'm so glad your Scottie was able to get over it. Our silky terrier was attacked by a pit/Lab mix years ago on OUR property (both dogs were loose, so we didn't hold them responsible, and, pathetic lowlifes did NOT offer to help with our vet bill, but, I digress...). Like your terrier, he had zero trauma from the event. However, as we all know, poodles are SO soft and sensitive. 

The slinky young woman _did_ come back out to apologize after putting the dogs inside and yelling to get off of "her" property.


----------



## lily cd re

Make sure you know laws regarding cattle prods too. I don't think you can use one for self protection in New York, nor can you use pepper spray. The big stick is something you could make use of though. Also laws vary from state to state regarding whether you can protect your animal or only yourself in sometimes odd ways.


----------



## Raindrops

This is such a nightmare. Glad it looks like the pup will be okay. My friend has a 10 yr old doberman that is very soft and nervous and he's been attacked by the same pit _twice_ and still doesn't seem to have any fear of dogs. Both attacks occurred when the dobe was leashed and the pit was unleashed. Both required vet treatment of $700 or 800. You would think the owner of the pit would have learned his lesson the first time!

In Miami pits are outlawed, but the law doesn't do anything. There are still plenty of pits everywhere and the shelters are full of mixes or "mixes". I have met many that are nice sweet dogs, but every trainer that works with pits will say that their temperament requires extra precautions from owners. I do think a lot of the problem is that many times, the sort of owner that gets a pit is an owner that will cause a problem with any dog breed. The problem is just worse when you have a dog breed that needs a careful upbringing and cautious owner.


----------



## Mfmst

The homeowner needs to be prepared to pony up for a behaviorist, if Jerry needs some professional encouragement to “get over it” emotionally. (Per the book, “Breed Freak”, Scottie’s have proportionally the largest testicles of all breeds and Charlie was never altered...) I don’t want to imagine what such an early trauma would have done to Buck. Charlie was not the sharpest knife. Buck doesn’t forget.

I don’t consider any apology shouted alongside a warning to be sincere. More of an alibi. Anyway, I hope Jerry gets out from under his tent and is flooded with treats, lovely visitors and more happy experiences to mitigate this tragedy. Ditto, his owner. And P.S. what a great neighbor you are MF!


----------



## Raindrops

Mfmst said:


> (Per the book, “Breed Freak”, Scottie’s have proportionally the largest testicles of all breeds and Charlie was never altered...)


One wonders how that was discovered... :juggle:


----------



## MaizieFrosty

lily cd re said:


> Make sure you know laws regarding cattle prods too. I don't think you can use one for self protection in New York, nor can you use pepper spray. The big stick is something you could make use of though. Also laws vary from state to state regarding whether you can protect your animal or only yourself in sometimes odd ways.


I will read up on all the laws before shooting anyone  I can't believe you can't carry pepper spray in NY! 



Raindrops said:


> This is such a nightmare. Glad it looks like the pup will be okay. My friend has a 10 yr old doberman that is very soft and nervous and he's been attacked by the same pit _twice_ and still doesn't seem to have any fear of dogs. Both attacks occurred when the dobe was leashed and the pit was unleashed. Both required vet treatment of $700 or 800. You would think the owner of the pit would have learned his lesson the first time!
> 
> In Miami pits are outlawed, but the law doesn't do anything. There are still plenty of pits everywhere and the shelters are full of mixes or "mixes". I have met many that are nice sweet dogs, but every trainer that works with pits will say that their temperament requires extra precautions from owners. I do think a lot of the problem is that many times, the sort of owner that gets a pit is an owner that will cause a problem with any dog breed. The problem is just worse when you have a dog breed that needs a careful upbringing and cautious owner.


Oh my, poor Dobe. Glad he wasn't traumatized despite that soft temperament! Wow. You definitely would think the owner would learn after the first time :angry:

I didn't know pits were outlawed in Miami! That's really a shame that the law isn't working. They can be really sweet dogs. But, due to their unpredictability, they need to be extinct. 



Mfmst said:


> The homeowner needs to be prepared to pony up for a behaviorist, if Jerry needs some professional encouragement to “get over it” emotionally. (Per the book, “Breed Freak”, *Scottie’s have proportionally the largest testicles of all breeds* and Charlie was never altered...) I don’t want to imagine what such an early trauma would have done to Buck. Charlie was not the sharpest knife. Buck doesn’t forget.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> *I don’t consider any apology shouted alongside a warning to be sincere. More of an alibi. *Anyway, I hope Jerry gets out from under his tent and is flooded with treats, lovely visitors and more happy experiences to mitigate this tragedy. Ditto, his owner. And P.S. what a great neighbor you are MF!


I completely agree. Just covering her ass(ets). And thank you for your kind words


----------



## Mufar42

Wow you can't use pepper spray anymore? I am glad we can here. My daughter was going to school in New Orleans and she carried it though I doubtful it would have done her much good if someone approached her with a gun. You must stay on alert and know your surroundings. I always tell my one daughter to please put her phone away when walking to and from her car. Get in lock the doors, then start the car and go. Don't hang around looking at your phone. I am glad to hear the owner is stepping up to pay the bill and when she knows how much it will be I hope she still will as that is a lot of $$ for an average person. I carry a pet convincer when I do walk. I simply got tired of people thinking its ok to not manage their dogs. Its only air but it gives the person a second or two to grab their dog. I used it once, a person riding a bike stopped to let their dog come over to say hello after me telling them not too saying their dog is friends. I said mine is afraid and when their dog sniffed at my leg I gave it a shot of the air. The owner was appalled, lol but I haven't seen them since. When they gave me "the look" I said its only air and I asked you to keep your dog away from me. I hate being the "mean ol lady" but sometimes people just don't get it. I sure hope lil Jerry keeps improving and that he isn't totally traumatized, though I think the owner will be.


----------



## Carolinek

OMG, just getting caught up on this thread. I hope Jerry recovers from the physical and psychological trauma. It’s sad that he will probably be affected by this in some way, I hope he’s a resilient little guy. 

Interesting discussion about self defense. I live in NY and we are probably one of the more restrictive states. I believe we can still carry pepper spray as long as it’s a small bottle (#14 here). I used to have some , but not sure what happened to it. Never used it. 

We do have guns for sport in the house, including a pistol, and I have a rudimentary knowledge of how to use them, but I don’t carry them on walks. We live in a safe area, and loose dogs are uncommon. We do have fox, coyote, fisher cats, eagles, hawks, and those pose a greater threat than loose dogs here.


----------



## Newport

Mufar,

I had to look up Pet Convincer because I had never heard of that. It made me laugh to see it uses the same air chargers as my whipped cream dispenser. So I guess if I left the cream out, I sort of have a Pet Convincer? Haha! I'm probably more handy with a whipped cream dispenser than real weapons anyway. 

Kitchen appliances aside, dog attacks are very serious. The speed at which it happens is breathtaking. The ability of a dog in the red zone to ignore pretty severe interventions is daunting to plan for. I think back to when Mia was attacked by a pit bull and try to imagine pulling a gun out in that situation. I doubt I would have fired because I would have been likely to hit my own dog too. 

Maybe it's time to carry fishing spears.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Newport said:


> Mufar,
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to carry fishing spears.


And now you made me laugh, Newport :lol: 

If you watch that awful video I linked, I doubt a fishing spear would have gotten that monster pit off the other pit. I really think a gun is the only thing that would be effective.


----------



## jojogal001

MaizieFrosty said:


> I was googling cattle prods and found this video. Watch if you can stomach. Pit bulls don't have locking jaws my a**. I think the gun is one's best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mrpitbull.com/dog-fight.html
> 
> 
> 
> Just got an update on baby Jerry--he is still in the oxygen tent, but he is stable. His respirations are in the 60s and need to come back to the normal range of 20s to 40s.




I just watched the video. What really blew me away was that people were getting very close with their own DOGS to look! OMG I can’t believe people are that stupid! One of the black ones tried to jump in and join. Luckily mom had a good grip on the leash and looked like it had a choke collar or something similar on. 

And that video was horrible. And I agree with you that their jaws lock when they can’t even be pried open when they are being held down and unable to move. ARGH!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen

Iris was attacked 2 times by a dog she had known well and had shared a yard with and played with for 3 years. The dog was a lab pit mix owned by a friend of mine. The attacks happened in the back yard that we shared every single day for 3 years.

The first attack Iris was standing by my side on the patio just looking around the yard, sniffing the air occasionally when Jessie just wandered up and pounced on Iris, grabbing her by the neck. Iris was screaming and Jessie was hanging on to her for dear life. Shaking her llike a dog shakes a rat to kill it. Iris was 37 lbs and Jessie was 55 lbs. I screamed, pounded on Jessie's head, yanked her by the collar and finally grabbed her tail and lifted her back end off the ground. She dropped Iris and by then Tom came out of the house to see the ruckus.

Iris was soon at the vet with puncture wounds in the neck and a very very sore and stiff neck and shoulders.

The second attack occurred about 1 yr later. We had kept them apart and never allowed them in the yard together after the first attack. I let Iris out in the yard, not knowing Jessie was out. Tom came out to be with me and Jessie once again pounced without warning....this time, more screaming from Iris and Tom's other dog, 85 lb Moose, also pounced and tried to join in the fray....he never made contact with Iris but made lots of barking and snarling noises. It took 2 of us to get Jessie off of Iris this time. Absolutely terrifying. Iris was ok, but terrified, as was I.

They never ever were in the same space together again...Jessie later attacked another person's goldendoodle and another time attacked a beagle of a friend of TOM's. He refused to acknowledge that she was a problem, but was apologetic about the incidents and he paid vet bills for each of the dogs.

When Poppy came along after Iris died we did attend the dog park for about a year, but we left Every. Single. Time a pit looking dog arrived. In the end, it was an overly playful goldendoodle who bit Poppy which resulted in stitches and a $600+ hit to my pocket book. We stay far far away from dog parks and from pit looking dogs.

Pit bulls and pit mixes can NEVER EVER be trusted, IMHO


----------



## jojogal001

Viking Queen, you are so right that pits and pit mixes can never be trusted. And with all the devastation Animal Control(s) see from them, you would think they would stop filling up their buildings with them and adopting them out. They take up room for other perfectly nice breeds or mixes that would be great family pets. But where are they? I guess they’re the ones PTS...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specie

My mini and I have been charged three times by offleash pitbulls (in different areas of the country). My niece's adorable mutt pup was attacked by her pit and lost a leg. Sorry, I just can't see why anyone is allowed to own these dogs.


----------



## jojogal001

MF how is Jerry doing? (Hope I remembered his name correctly). Is he still in an oxygen tent, still at the bvet’s? Is he at hime or is there a possible time he will be? 

I know the whole Pitbull issue really got going here. I guess it’s a really hot topic. 

But an update would be really appreciated. I am very anxious to hear how he and mom are doing. They are still in my thoughts.


----------



## zooeysmom

Hi JoJo, sorry for switching between accounts here. Jerry is doing great. He is continuing to heal every day. However, he has been very clingy to his mom since he came home from the hospital yesterday. He is getting lots of TLC.


----------



## jojogal001

I am so happy to hear he is doing well and is home! I imagine he would be clingy to mom... what a traumatic experience, and we all know boys are mama’s boys and always need their comfort. That is encouraging news. Thanks for posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbean

Please remind your friend to call Animal Control and report the bite. At least in my county, dog attacks that result in veterinary care are reportable. My frail elderly standard and I were both bitten last June by (I hate to say this) a big doodle and I got AC involved. I wish that I had done it the first time the unleashed (!!!) dog charged us.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Jbean said:


> Please remind your friend to call Animal Control and report the bite. At least in my county, dog attacks that result in veterinary care are reportable. My frail elderly standard and I were both bitten last June by (I hate to say this) a big doodle and I got AC involved. I wish that I had done it the first time the unleashed (!!!) dog charged us.


Doodles can be awful too  So sorry that happened to you and your elderly spoo. I will ask my friend if she reported the bite and let you know.


----------



## lily cd re

Glad to hear Jerry is home! That is wonderful. I will also second the idea that doodles can be miserable dogs to be around, often terrible temperaments.


----------



## Mfmst

Glad to hear Jerry is home. I hope he bounces back with TLC and a return to his routine.


----------



## Fantomdata

This makes me just sick to my stomach. The thought of that poor puppy being attacked is gut wrenching. My heart goes out to your neighbor and her puppy. I have a 4-1/2 month apricot mini poodle also. I can’t even imagine what I would do if that happened to Sailor. But the pit owner needs to pay big time for her egregious lack of concern and ability to control her dogs. God speed to the little puppy.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

*Look what my neighbor brought over today!*

The sweetest thank you card, truffles, and flowers. She and her sister are making Maizie and Frosty custom rhinestone collars as well. Jerry continues to do great


----------



## jojogal001

MaizieFrosty said:


> The sweetest thank you card, truffles, and flowers. She and her sister are making Maizie and Frosty custom rhinestone collars as well. Jerry continues to do great




That is so sweet! What a wonderful person she must be. You and her both are lucky to have such great neighbors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom

Jojo, she really is! I forgot to mention she also made a very generous donation to our nonprofit!


----------



## Skylar

That was wonderful of her to thank you so generously and i think she realizes that you stepping in probably saved her dogs life. What a horrible scary ordeal for all.


----------



## Carolinek

Very nice- can’t wait to seethe collars too! Glad to hear Jerry continues to improve.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

*The collars are here!*

Look how beautiful they are! The poodles are wearing them with pride. Frosty thought Maizie looked so beautiful in her collar, he could not stop kissing her and trying to mount her :lol:


----------



## Muggles

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mufar42

They are so pretty. I think it was so kind of your neighbor. I hope her pup continues to do well. Its so nice to have good neighbors.


----------



## Jbean

I'm another clean face fan! Every time I see a doodle, I want to shave its face. One of my dogs did wear a donut moustache for a few months. I thought that it had a nice retro look that made him resemble Magnum P.I., but my husband hated it. It needed to be cleaned a lot too.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Mufar42 said:


> They are so pretty. I think it was so kind of your neighbor. I hope her pup continues to do well. Its so nice to have good neighbors.


Little Jerry is totally back to normal now! Physically, anyway. 



Jbean said:


> I'm another clean face fan! *Every time I see a doodle, I want to shave its face*. One of my dogs did wear a donut moustache for a few months. I thought that it had a nice retro look that made him resemble Magnum P.I., but my husband hated it. It needed to be cleaned a lot too.


Hahahaha, same here. I love a velvety clean face so much  The donut mustache is a really cute look though, too. Sounds like too much maintenance though


----------



## Dogs4Life

MaizieFrosty said:


> Look how beautiful they are! The poodles are wearing them with pride. Frosty thought Maizie looked so beautiful in her collar, he could not stop kissing her and trying to mount her :lol:


Beautiful collars!! Have to laugh at Maizie's face though....she's clearly saying "Mom, help! Get him off of me!" :lol:

Sometimes brothers can be too much, Maizie!


----------



## Dogs4Life

MaizieFrosty said:


> Little Jerry is totally back to normal now! Physically, anyway.


That's great news. Hopefully he can get help and work through any trauma he will have from this incident.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Dogs4Life said:


> Beautiful collars!! Have to laugh at Maizie's face though....she's clearly saying "Mom, help! Get him off of me!" :lol:
> 
> Sometimes brothers can be too much, Maizie!


OMG, yes, poor Maizie. He is SUCH a pest. And she is way too tolerant. The most she will ever do is show her teeth. I need to find a young, obnoxious spoo for Frosty to have play dates with :lol:


----------



## jojogal001

Any new news on Jerry and mom? How does he seem to be doing? I hope he is traumatized to the point he doesn't want to go on walks any longer. I still think about the both of them often and send good thoughts their way. I haven't been on a whole lot to ask about them, but I would really like to know..

Thanks!


----------



## Mufar42

MF....To bad your not my neighbor....I think Renn would be a good playmate for Frosty. He loves to play, jump and play bite but our boxer does not.


----------



## jojogal001

I just saw what I wrote. I hope he is NOT traumatized...


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I just sent her a text, Jojo  It's so sweet you are thinking about them.




Mufar42 said:


> MF....To bad your not my neighbor....I think Renn would be a good playmate for Frosty. He loves to play, jump and play bite but our boxer does not.


I bet Renn would be the perfect playmate for Frosty! His play style sounds right up my frisky boy's alley!


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Just got a wonderful update that Jerry has been out on walks and does not seem to be suffering any trauma effects from the attack! Amazing, isn't it? So resilient! He is getting his 4 week post-attack checkup this weekend.


----------

